# مشروع تخرج في الاتصالات



## أسد القدس (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم هذا المشروع في الاتصالات .............


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

بالــتــــــــوفيق إن شــــــــــاء الله


----------



## أسد القدس (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أطلب من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الاستطلاع 
وشكرا


----------



## أسد القدس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أطلب من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الاستطلاع


----------



## seidal mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن سؤال 
حد عندو كتاب
data communication system and security(ferouzan 2007)
يا ريت حد يبعتلى اللينك اكون شاكره جدا.و لو ينفع يبقى بسرعه ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## معجب بجد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك من يعمل بجد واخلاص ويفيد الناس


----------



## hassanaagib (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.loai88 (19 يونيو 2011)

thans alot


----------



## fyda (16 أبريل 2013)

_اشكرك كتيير_


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

